# "261314 SOFTWARE TESTER" applying under 261399 SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

*"261314 SOFTWARE TESTER" applying under 261399 SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS*

Hi Everyone,

I have got the assessment as "261314 SOFTWARE TESTER" my agent says currently there are openings in ACT and i am eligible to apply under "261399 SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS NEC " is this possible? i need help from experts regarding this. 
Also could anyone please let know if they have come across " "261314 SOFTWARE TESTER" in any of the State nomination SOL from September 2010. The reason being i find less chances of me getting into Australia.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

sachin1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have got the assessment as "261314 SOFTWARE TESTER" my agent says currently there are openings in ACT and i am eligible to apply under "261399 SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS NEC " is this possible? i need help from experts regarding this.


Not sure about a Software Tester being accepted as 261399 Software and Application Programmers NEC. Check here:

Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)

Goto SOL Schedule 4 which is applicable if you happen to get state/territory sponsorship.



> Also could anyone please let know if they have come across " "261314 SOFTWARE TESTER" in any of the State nomination SOL from September 2010. The reason being i find less chances of me getting into Australia.


Search through each state/territory's SMP list and see if you can find your occupation:

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)


armandra!


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

armandra said:


> Not sure about a Software Tester being accepted as 261399 Software and Application Programmers NEC. Check here:
> 
> Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)
> 
> ...


Both the occupations are listed in Schedule 4 as separate nominations and apart from ACT i did not find openings for IT occupations in other States.


----------

